# Localização de algumas estações automaticas - IPMA



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2013 às 15:17)

Boas

Já algum tempo que estava para abrir este tópico,aqui vai.

EMA Setubal
Coordenadas: 38 32 54.48 -8 53 26.38
Google earth:











EMA Mirandela
Coordenadas: 41 30 53.23 -7 11 27.02
Google earth:






EMA Monção,Valinha
Coordenadas: 42 4 0.01 -8 23 0.02
Google earth:










EMA Nelas
Coordenadas:40 31 24.55 -7 51 19.66
Google earth:






EMA Elvas
Coordenadas: 38 53 26.88 -7 8 23.14
Google earth:






EMA Castro Verde,Neves Corvo
Coordenadas: 37 34 35.61 -7 58 19.61
Google earth:






EMA Coruche
Coordenadas: 38 56 27.48 -8 30 38.65
Google earth:






EMA Vila Real CC
Coordenadas:41 16 27.07 -7 43 1.56
Google earth:






EMA Viseu CC
Coordenadas:40 42 53.72 -7 53 45.32
Google earth:






Beja
Coordenadas:38 1 32.62 -7 52 3.30
Google earth:










Bragança
Coordenadas: 41 48 14.00 -6 44 34.22
Google earth:










Penhas Douradas
Coordenadas: 40 24 40.92 -7 33 31.15
Google earth:









Alvalade
Coordenadas: 37 56 48.50 -8 23 40.21
Google earth:





Alvega
Coordenadas: 39 27 40.12 -8 01 37.31
Google earth:









Colares
Coordenadas: 38 48 45.09 -9 27 35.95
Google earth:










Aljezur
Coordenadas: 37 19 31.72 -8 48 6.63
Google earth:


----------



## CptRena (10 Nov 2013 às 21:28)

RUEMA Dunas de Mira
Localização: 40°26'45.416''N 8°45'41.758''W

















EMA Anadia
Localização: 40°26'19.596''N 8°26'23.415''W


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 21:52)

Aqui vai mais uma.

RUEMA Pinhão

Coordenadas:
Google earth: 41 10 22.11 -5 32 55.96


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2013 às 22:00)

Algumas dessas EMA´s teem dados que parecem desajustados face á localização...dá impressão de haver ou erros de software ou hardware porque p ex a estação de Dunas de Mira não parece apresentar características típicas daquelas que dão origem a inversões fortes, idem para a de Setubal...e no entanto elas  muitas vezes registam fortes inversões térmicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2013 às 22:07)

Não concordo, para existirem fortes inversões térmicas o local não tem que ser forçosamente uma grande varzea/vale, existem sempre muitas condicionantes que intensificam a própria inversão.
Quanto à EMA de Setúbal, encontra-se numa zona onde passa uma linha de água,aquela área  recebe bastante ar frio vindo do Vale de Barris, localizado entre a Serra do Louro e Serra de São Luis.
Acho perfeitamente normal os registos de temperatura, só vem reforçar a ideia que os vales do Parque Natural da Arrábida são muito frios.Segundo alguns estudos, a zona mais fria da Arrábida  é o vale da ribeira da Ajuda.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2013 às 02:36)

São inversões grotescas, vais ver a estação de Setubal-Areias ou a Davis do Miguel e não tem nada a ver com aquilo...talvez haja essa drenagem pelo vale e seja direcionada por ali e afecte só a EMA..

Mas há volta e meia umas estações com dados estranhos...por exemplo a Zambujeira do mar ( que nada representa aquele clima costeiro...deve estar num buraco com Aljezur), Sines  que supostamente tá numa parte alta tem também alguns dados estranhos e agora sugiu  uma Davis em Sines na zona industrial ligeira que tem dados muitomais lógicos ( cerca de 1ºC acima da EMA e no entanto a ZIL está numa planície mais baixa que os montes chãos..

Epá...acho que há algumas estações que ou teem problemas ou estão instaladas de modo estranho...eu na minha opinião creio que não se deviam colocar estações em vales assim tão frequentemente como o IPMA mete...repara que no atlas climático aparece o litoral SW com medias mínimas de jeneiro ai nos 5-6ºC só porque  a zambujeira e Aljezur teem valores dessa ordem, e no verão aparecem uns 14ºC que é tal e qual a media da Zambujeira ( 13.6ºC)...ou seja, as noites geladas de um ou dois ou 3 vales vão acabar por influenciar toda a interpolação que os SIG´s fazem para as temperaturas e acabam por dar medias que nuns locais são de 6 ou 7ºC e na realidade devem ser uns 9ºC e noutros são de 7 ou 8ºC e na realidade devem ser 6 ou 7ºC...

As estações deviam estar em pontos que acima de tudo fossem representativos de uma boa área e não de um micro clima que tens num vale e que até pode variar de vale para vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 11:27)

Partilhamos a mesma opinião, de facto, o IPMA tem dezenas de estações instaladas em locais onde ocorrem inversões térmicas, quem utilize esses mesmos dados, convém que tenha algum cuidado pois a sua representatividade  é praticamente nula, aquilo que representa é somente o fundo de vale, nada mais.

Dou-te um exemplo practico, da minha região, em Alcabideche raramente geia, a 1 km de Alcabideche existe um vale muito frio, onde a inversão térmica é  tão intensa ao ponto de às 19horas  já ocorrer geada.

Tudo isto para dizer que mesmo morando bastante perto, é uma realidade bem distinta da minha, e com diferenças das minimas na ordem dos 7ºC/8ºC, e com um elevado numero de dias com formação de geada.
Se alguém de Cascais quiser ver muita geada aqui ficam as coordenadas 38 44 13.28 - 9 25 19.70.


----------



## CptRena (11 Nov 2013 às 12:22)

Esta discussão que vai para aqui devia ser movida para o tópico apropriado com a devida contextualização, e este tópico ficar apenas com as informações das EMAs.

E juntem esta mensagem com as outras, sff.
Não é só no local onde está a EMA de Dunas de Mira que faz frio. Talvez lá possa ser o local mais frio, mas aquela zona ali à volta costuma ficar bem fria. Eu há uns anos fui lá de noite e enquanto fora de lá do sítio a temperatura estava acima dos 5°C, naquela área da EMA baixava para 1°C, isto visto no termómetro do carro, já de noite, talvez 1900 ou 2000. Portanto a EMA não tem defeito, talvez precise de uma limpeza, não sei, mas em questão de temperaturas acredito que os valores sejam correspondentes à temperatura real do ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2013 às 20:21)

EMA Portimão 
Coordenadas: 37° 8'50.69"N   8°34'56.84"W
Google earth:


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2013 às 21:14)

EMA Portalegre (Cidade)
39º16'3.33"N / 7º25'14.92"W

Imagem em link devido a tamanho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2013 às 22:30)

*Castelo Branco*:

39.839493º
-7.478649º
375m
(Google Earth)


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2013 às 02:00)

*EMA Merelim:*

41°34'32.97"N
8°27'4.55"W
65m


----------



## Z13 (12 Nov 2013 às 09:39)

*EMA de Mogadouro*

Fiz há uns anos uma pequena apresentação da mesma, que se pode consultar aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-de-mogadouro-i-m-4924.html


----------



## Z13 (12 Nov 2013 às 09:46)

*EMA Miranda do Douro*

Mais uma, que também fica bem aqui!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...teorologica-de-miranda-do-douro-i-m-5645.html


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2013 às 19:54)

O street view tem-se revelado uma ferramenta útil na caça de algumas estações.

Aqui vão mais 3 EMAs

*EMA Ansião*
Coordenadas: 39°53'51.31"N   8°24'36.75"W





*EMA Mora*
Coordenadas: 38°56'31.33"N   8° 9'36.17"W





*EMA Vila Verde, Figueira da foz*
Coordenadas: 40° 8'23.10"N   8°48'19.43"W


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2013 às 14:57)

RUEMA Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)

Coordenadas:  39° 7'33.08"N   9°22'44.03"W


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2013 às 23:03)

Deixo o link que postei há 2 anos da estação de Chaves:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-chaves-aerodromo-im-6025.html


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 21:07)

Entretanto, soube hoje (graças ao membro VimDePantufas) a localização exacta da EMA de *Dois Portos,Torres Vedras*.

Pelos vistos a estação fica a meio de uma vertente exposta a S/SO, e não no fundo de vale do rio Sizandro, como sempre pensei.

Com esta informação é possível compreender melhor os dados da estação, principalmente a temperatura e vento.



Coordenadas: 39° 2'38.13"N   9°10'44.99"W











Já agora, uma pequena curiosidade.
Na carta militar(antiga) da zona, existe a referência à estação, neste caso, posto meteorológico.
Se a estação já tem registos interessantes, imagem se a mesma estivesse na cota 75, junto ao rio.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Parabéns pelo excelente compilado, deveras uma fantástica recolha  Jonas_97 .
Exsitem por aí (aqui) algumas outras não oficiais e que não estão ligádas ao wup com dados úteis que talvez..... um dia se possam explorar


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 11:43)

A estação que se segue é fácil de encontrar,ainda assim, aqui vai a informação.

*EMA Cabo Raso*

Coordenadas:  38°42'32.38"N   9°29'7.47"W

Ortofotomapa










(9 de Fevereiro 2014)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

Gostava de saber o que aconteceu ás estações de Braga, que nunca mais apareceram no site do IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Gostava de saber o que aconteceu ás estações de Braga, que nunca mais apareceram no site do IPMA



O mesmo de sempre, falta de financiamento/manutenção e algum desleixo.
De norte a sul, desapareceram muitas estações, várias delas já ha practicamente 1 ano,pelo menos, caso de Pegões.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 11:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui vai mais uma.
> 
> RUEMA Pinhão,Santa Barbara
> 
> ...



Mais informação sobre a estação.











Video espectacular


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2014 às 12:04)

Se alguém pretender normais de algumas dessas estações, tenho por cá arquivadas.

Tenho até publicadas as do Pinhão há bastante tempo.

Verifiquem.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-do-pinhao-santa-barbara-4346.html


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

*RUEMA Viseu (cidade)*
40º39'46'' N  07º54'14.5''W





Estrada N229 perto da cirunvalação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2014 às 11:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> RUEMA Santa Cruz (Aeródromo)
> 
> Coordenadas:  39° 7'33.08"N   9°22'44.03"W



Tenho também a localização da EMA de Dois Portos cá pelo fórum.

Para qualquer comparação de envolvência.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2014 às 17:03)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tenho também a localização da EMA de Dois Portos cá pelo fórum.
> 
> Para qualquer comparação de envolvência.



Sim Daniel,cheguei a ver o tópico que criaste sobre a estação de Dois Portos, infelizmente não dá para ver as fotos.Entretanto, o membro Vimdepantufas disse-me o local exacto da estação, conforme indico no meu post acima.
Se a meio da vertente, onde está instalada a estação, já são registadas boas inversões, faço ideia a 40 metros abaixo, junto ao rio Sizandro.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2014 às 12:15)

EMA Leiria(Aeródromo)

Coordenadas

39°46'50.12"N
8°49'15.09"W

Foto






______

Alguem sabe o local exacto da estação de Pegões?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 19:55)

*Proença-a-Nova, Pista Moitas*

Coordenadas:
 39°44'0.64"N
  7°52'31.44"W

Foto:


----------



## CptRena (17 Jun 2014 às 04:48)

Ora então, cá vai a localização da estação do Caramulo

Localização: 40°34'21.34"N 8°10'1.05"W

(encontra-se ao lado do edifício, onde outrora existiu uma estação sísmica)













Algumas fotos da última vez que lá fui tentar pôr a funcionar (11 Jan 2014)












Na foto seguinte pode-se ver colado no vidro da janela o aviso onde diz que se trata(va) de uma estação sísmica e para não andarem por ali a perturbar as coisas.












A típica caixa Vórtice, fechada com chave específica, e que não me deixou verificar a parte mais importante no caso da EMA aparentar problemas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2014 às 11:15)

EMA Sines - Monte Chãos

Coordenadas:
 37°57'16.62"N
 8°50'17.62"W


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 09:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já algum tempo que estava para abrir este tópico,aqui vai.
> 
> ...



Entretanto, consegui arranjar 2 fotos desta EMA.











Nota: Esta estação encontra-se numa área privada, mais propriamente na Quinta dos Sete Nomes(Banzão,Colares).


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 10:15)

Se alguem poder partilhar as coordenadas da estação de Valdonas,Tomar , ficava bastante agradecido.
Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2015 às 14:47)

Entretanto, um e-mail ao IPMA também ajudaria se ninguém souber, apesar de haver uma extrema probabilidade de responderem tarde, não seria a primeira vez que disponibilizavam coordenadas. Mas acho que ainda foi no tempo do IM, portanto...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 14:53)

Exacto, vou mandar email tentar não custa, no site existem as coordenadas da estação, mas infelizmente não apresentam os segundos, apresentam apenas graus e minutos, o que é vago, e pouco ajuda.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2015 às 15:03)

Ah, foi aqui que escreveste... Quando cheguei a casa abri este tópico, li a tua mensagem e depois fechei. Fui à procura da EMA e quando encontrei voltei ao MeteoPT e já não encontrava o tópico onde tinhas colocado a questão, portanto pensei que já tivesses encontrado e apagado a mensagem 

Pelo que consegui, penso que seja aqui: 39.592694 -8.372388 (G. Earth).

Fica no aeródromo de Valdonas.






Foto original (Santinfor).


----------



## rbsmr (29 Mai 2015 às 15:25)

Encontrei agora este tópico e irei por aqui uma foto do que penso que seja uma EMA na localidade de Vimeiro Torres Vedras.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 19:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ah, foi aqui que escreveste... Quando cheguei a casa abri este tópico, li a tua mensagem e depois fechei. Fui à procura da EMA e quando encontrei voltei ao MeteoPT e já não encontrava o tópico onde tinhas colocado a questão, portanto pensei que já tivesses encontrado e apagado a mensagem
> 
> Pelo que consegui, penso que seja aqui: 39.592694 -8.372388 (G. Earth).
> 
> ...



Obrigado Duarte pela ajuda, será essa a do IPMA?
Andei a "_googlear" _Aeródromo de Valdonas e encontrei isto:







Não me parece que seja a EMA de Valdonas,Tomar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2015 às 19:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado Duarte pela ajuda, será essa a do IPMA?
> Andei a "_googlear" _Aeródromo de Valdonas e encontrei isto:
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, depois de ver essa foto... 

Este tópico tinha várias fotos, mas nada de coordenadas... E como dizia-se que ficava junto ao aeródromo de Valdonas pensei que fosse aquele anemómetro escondido (que supostamente teria a estação completa), mas parece que não... É uma questão de enviar mensagem ao autor do tópico e tentar a sorte, visto que já não visita o fórum há alguns meses...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2015 às 22:39)

Não é nada de urgente, pode ser que entretanto apareça alguem e indique o local exacto da estação, como por exemplo o @lsalvador que vive lá perto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2015 às 23:32)

Não reparei que meti uma hiperligação errada no _Neste tópico_, já está actualizada, redireccionando para o tópico correcto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2015 às 22:18)

Juntei todas as estações meteorológicas mencionadas neste tópico (à excepção da de Miranda do Douro) no Google Earth, e está tudo neste ficheiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2015 às 23:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Juntei todas as estações meteorológicas mencionadas neste tópico (à excepção da de Miranda do Douro) no Google Earth, e está tudo neste ficheiro.



Boa, ficou porreiro!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2015 às 23:53)

@Duarte Sousa - EMA Portalegre principal:
 39°17'38.91"N
  7°25'17.04"W


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jun 2015 às 20:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> @Duarte Sousa - EMA Portalegre principal:
> 39°17'38.91"N
> 7°25'17.04"W



Obrigado! Ficheiro actualizado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2015 às 19:07)

Alguém com novas informações sobre a estação de Valdonas - Tomar?

Pela localização da EMA no mapa do IPMA , está instalada na zona assinalada:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2015 às 23:17)

Consegui encontrar (acho eu):

http://binged.it/1Ip9szT

Seria sempre bom se alguém conseguisse confirmar... Mas na área em questão (que uma vez eu já tinha inspeccionado, mas nada de muito _profundo_), parece-me ser a única hipótese, em que a sombra que aparece será do anemómetro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 00:10)

Pois ontem de tarde numa pesquisa , também me chamou a atenção esse poste (sombra).

Mas depois reparei que ao lado direito da casa estão lá 3 iguais, penso...

Serão postes de média tensão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 09:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pois ontem de tarde numa pesquisa , também me chamou a atenção esse poste (sombra).
> 
> Mas depois reparei que ao lado direito da casa estão lá 3 iguais, penso...
> 
> Serão postes de média tensão



Tens razão, ainda não foi desta...


----------



## Vince (20 Jun 2015 às 11:07)

Não será isto no aeródromo ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2015 às 11:13)

Vince disse:


> Não será isto no aeródromo ?



Sim, de certeza, mas então o ícone da estação no mapa do IPMA está ligeiramente deslocado para Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jun 2015 às 13:02)

Até pode ser aí Vince ! 
E aí a cota penso que é mais baixa do local acima assinalado.

Vou tentar verificar se as localizações das estações no mapa ipma correspondem à localização na realidade ..


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

RUEMA de Luzim, Penafiel:

N312, 4560, Portugal

Latitude: 41.145875 | Longitude: -8.248977

Altitude: 282 meters


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:56)

Vince disse:


> Não será isto no aeródromo ?




Excelente Vince, andávamos aqui á nora com a localização desta EMA,
Deve ser essa, pois ha uns tempos atrás lembro-me de ver um topico sobre essa EMA, e na altura, as fotos  ainda estavam disponiveis, reparei que a estação estava exactamente paralela a uma estrada.
@Joaopaulo  vou colocar aqui na mesma a carta militar da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 18:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tens razão, ainda não foi desta...



Bom trabalho na mesma, ao menos lá se conseguiu chegar ao local, valeu a pena bater na tecla varias vezes.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 01:27)

Tese muito interessante.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Ago 2015 às 22:20)

EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, Peniche


----------



## Thomar (2 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

Vince disse:


> Não será isto no aeródromo ?



Bom dia! Finalmente fotos e localização confirmada da EMA de Tomar - Valdonas. 
Infelizmente só me foi possível fazer duas fotos pois fiquei sem bateria no telemóvel. 
Quando tiver oportunidade volto lá para fotografar mais.
Fotos tiradas ontem cerca das 16H, até caíram meia-dúzia de pingos ontem.
Obrigado Vince, a localização é a que tu descobriste.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2015 às 13:26)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Finalmente fotos e localização confirmada da EMA de Tomar - Valdonas.
> Infelizmente só me foi possível fazer duas fotos pois fiquei sem bateria no telemóvel.
> Quando tiver oportunidade volto lá para fotografar mais.
> Fotos tiradas ontem cerca das 16H, até caíram meia-dúzia de pingos ontem.
> Obrigado Vince, a localização é a que tu descobriste.



Excelente! A cor da erva junto à berma da estrada aparenta estar queimada da geada. Ver se coloco a carta militar para perceber melhor a inversão,  pois parece que a estação está numa área bem aberta, embora não deixe de ser um vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2015 às 21:55)

@Joaopaulo @Thomar   Fica uma parte da carta(310), com a área que interessa.
Curioso, a localidade escreve-se Vale Donas, e não Valdonas, como aparece e sempre apareceu no site do IPMA.
Bem, a estação está então representada naquele quadrado a verde, olhando para inversão, interessante como o relevo não é mesmo nada de especial, mas sempre fica a meio de uma vertente com pouco ou nenhum desnivel, a meio de 2 pequenas linhas de água e a 10 metros acima da linha de água principal.
Um excelente exemplo,  que mostra que para que ocorra uma forte inversão não é necessário que haja orografia acidentada, o mesmo sucede com a EMA de Dunas de Mira.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2015 às 09:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Joaopaulo @Thomar   Fica uma parte da carta(310), com a área que interessa.
> Curioso, a* localidade escreve-se Vale Donas, e não Valdonas*, como aparece e sempre apareceu no site do IPMA.
> Bem, a estação está então representada naquele quadrado a verde, olhando para inversão, interessante como o relevo não é mesmo nada de especial, mas sempre fica a meio de uma vertente com pouco ou nenhum desnivel, a meio de 2 pequenas linhas de água e a 10 metros acima da linha de água principal.
> Um excelente exemplo,  que mostra que para que ocorra uma forte inversão não é necessário que haja orografia acidentada, o mesmo sucede com a EMA de Dunas de Mira.


Só uma curiosidade em relação ao nome da localidade, antigamente até podia ser que a localidade se chamasse Vale Donas, mas actualmente e de algumas décadas para cá, efectivamente o que aparece nas placas de identificação da localidade e que eu sempre conheci foi com o nome de Valdonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 09:41)

Thomar disse:


> Só uma curiosidade em relação ao nome da localidade, antigamente até podia ser que a localidade se chamasse Vale Donas, mas actualmente e de algumas décadas para cá, efectivamente o que aparece nas placas de identificação da localidade e que eu sempre conheci foi com o nome de Valdonas.



Sim, a carta é antiga, mas por exemplo, no google maps, surge tambem Vale Donas, curioso.
Claro que é impensável que a junta freguesia falhasse na sua própria toponímia.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

Hoje fui dar uma volta aqui pelas redondezas e acabei por descobrir um pouco por acaso aquela que julgo ser a estação meteorológica do IPMA de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vilar Torpim).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 00:13)

Excelente partilha, tinha outra ideia da zona envolvente dessa estação em termos de relevo, curioso. 
PS: Já cortavam essas ervas.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2016 às 21:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente partilha, tinha outra ideia da zona envolvente dessa estação em termos de relevo, curioso.
> PS: Já cortavam essas ervas.



A estação fica numa zona planáltica, agrícola e bastante aberta com um ligeiro declive de Este para Oeste. A foto foi tirada na direção Noroeste aproximadamente.

Não deixo aqui as coordenadas por questões de segurança, mas envio por mensagem privada a quem tiver interesse.

De facto notava-se alguma falta de manutenção, as herbáceas tomaram conta do local, mas não é a única, infelizmente há mais estações do IPMA assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 22:05)

MSantos disse:


> A estação fica numa zona planáltica, agrícola e bastante aberta com um ligeiro declive de Este para Oeste. A foto foi tirada na direção Noroeste aproximadamente.
> 
> Não deixo aqui as coordenadas por questões de segurança, mas envio por mensagem privada a quem tiver interesse.
> 
> De facto notava-se alguma falta de manutenção, as herbáceas tomaram conta do local, mas não é a única, infelizmente há mais estações do IPMA assim.



Se puderes manda-me as coordenadas do local exacto da estação.
Obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2016 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se puderes manda-me as coordenadas do local exacto da estação.
> Obrigado.



Feito!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

MSantos disse:


> Feito!



Obrigado!


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

Alguém sabe a quem pertence a recente estação meteorológica instalada em Santa Cruz no miradouro da Formosa. Está num local público. Será do IPMA? Até porque a estação do IPMA Santa Cruz (aeródromo) não está visível no mapa de EMAs. Obrigado.
Vista para norte:


----------



## MontijoCity (16 Ago 2016 às 09:43)

Geopower disse:


> Alguém sabe a quem pertence a recente estação meteorológica instalada em Santa Cruz no miradouro da Formosa. Está num local público. Será do IPMA? Até porque a estação do IPMA Santa Cruz (aeródromo) não está visível no mapa de EMAs. Obrigado.
> Vista para norte:



Isso é uma turbina Eólica vertical. Parece o design da omniflow ou algo similar.


----------



## Geopower (16 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

MontijoCity disse:


> Isso é uma turbina Eólica vertical. Parece o design da omniflow ou algo similar.


Ok. Desconhecia turbinas eólicas com esta forma. Pensava que era um anemómetro no topo. Pelo que me disseram no posto de turismo  pertence à CM Torres Vedras. Obrigado.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2016 às 16:13)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Finalmente fotos e localização confirmada da EMA de Tomar - Valdonas.
> Infelizmente só me foi possível fazer duas fotos pois fiquei sem bateria no telemóvel.
> Quando tiver oportunidade volto lá para fotografar mais.
> Fotos tiradas ontem cerca das 16H, até caíram meia-dúzia de pingos ontem.
> Obrigado Vince, a localização é a que tu descobriste.



Esta estação esta em linha recta do MeteoTomar exactamente 1140 Metros.

Engraçado é que este ano temos tido temperaturas um pouco diferentes, as altitudes também são diferentes(80 para Valdonas e 65 para MeteoTomar) mas não o suficiente para as tais diferenças.


----------



## manchester (1 Set 2016 às 16:39)

E há esta estação desde o dia 26/08 

ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA MAIS A SUL EM TERRITÓRIO NACIONAL - SELVAGEM GRANDE





2016-08-26 (IPMA)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA I.P), na prossecução das suas responsabilidades em meteorologia e clima, ao nível do território nacional e em estreita colaboração com a Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais (SRA), instalou no passado dia 22 de agosto de 2016 uma estação meteorológica automática nas Ilhas Selvagens (Selvagem Grande), equipada com sensores para observação da pressão atmosférica, temperatura e humidade relativa do ar, intensidade e rumo do vento, precipitação, detetor de precipitação, radiação solar global, temperatura do ar a 5 cm e temperatura do solo a -5 cm e -10 cm.

Os dados registados de 10 em 10 min são transmitidos, através da rede telefónica, a todas as horas para o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal e para a sede do IPMA, para difusão Regional, Nacional e Internacional.

Assim, será possível, a partir de agora, acompanhar a evolução do estado do tempo no extremo sul do território português, melhorar a previsão do tempo aos níveis nacional e regional, em particular nas Selvagens, contribuindo para a melhoria da segurança de pessoas e bens, em particular as que desenvolvem atividades nas Ilhas Selvagens, (Vigilantes da Natureza e da Polícia Marítima, assim como de todas as atividades ligadas ao transporte, com destaque para a Marinha e Força Aérea Portuguesa, bem como das atividades piscatórias.

No futuro, a informação meteorológica registada no local poderá ser utilizada em trabalhos de caráter científico e técnico, designadamente no âmbito dos ecossistemas das Ilhas Selvagens e na melhoria do conhecimento do clima atual e da sua evolução.

O radar meteorológico a instalar em Porto Santo, no Pico Espigão, durante o próximo ano de 2017 e os detetores de descargas elétricas atmosféricas a instalar em Porto Santo, Caniçal, Porto Moniz e Ponta do Pargo (ainda em fase de projeto), complementarão a rede de observação meteorológica no arquipélago da Madeira.

No âmbito deste projeto, agradece-se o apoio logístico da Marinha Portuguesa, Autoridade Marítima Nacional, Polícia Marítima e da PT, pelo apoio técnico e pela disponibilização temporária e graciosa da linha telefónica, enquanto não for dada como terminada toda a fase de testes finais dos equipamentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2016 às 16:53)

Sim, essa notícia foi postada no tópico dedicado ao IPMA. Tem uma foto e tudo:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2016 às 11:21)

Geopower disse:


> Alguém sabe a quem pertence a recente estação meteorológica instalada em Santa Cruz no miradouro da Formosa. Está num local público. Será do IPMA? Até porque a estação do IPMA Santa Cruz (aeródromo) não está visível no mapa de EMAs. Obrigado.
> Vista para norte:



Boas @Geopower,

No outro dia descobri  o site  onde podemos seguir os dados dessa estação.
Por aquilo que reparei essa estação pertence á rede Windguru.
https://www.windguru.cz/station/794


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2022 às 23:22)

Cabo da Roca IPMA com uma construção muito humilde 







O anemómetro é esta coisa preta no topo de um poste? Faz sentido que avarie... 






Vista de cima


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 02:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabo da Roca IPMA com uma construção muito humilde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A localização do pluviómetro também me parece incorrecta, junto a um muro por onde o vento certamente faz corrente ascendente, então aqui, no alto do Cabo. Já estive junto a esse muro, do lado de fora, com vento de Sudoeste. Será que aquela localização sempre foi assim?
O mastro do anemómetro (?) devia ter uma distância maior do pluviómetro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2022 às 12:04)

StormRic disse:


> A localização do pluviómetro também me parece incorrecta, junto a um muro por onde o vento certamente faz corrente ascendente, então aqui, no alto do Cabo. Já estive junto a esse muro, do lado de fora, com vento de Sudoeste. Será que aquela localização sempre foi assim?
> O mastro do anemómetro (?) devia ter uma distância maior do pluviómetro.


Está assim desde 2014 no streetview 

Não é de todo um guia para como instalar uma estação.... nem em cima de relva está. E é considerada uma EMA II!

Nem o anemómetro deve estar no sítio correto, o vento que vem de norte passa pelo farol primeiro e depois atinge-o.

Percebo que seja uma zona dificil de proteger uma estação com tanto turismo, eles devem ter olhado para a solução mais rápida e barata (estamos a falar de 2012, dos piores anos de crise).

A estação anterior parece que se localizava aqui (?)


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 15:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Está assim desde 2014 no streetview
> 
> Não é de todo um guia para como instalar uma estação.... nem em cima de relva está. E é considerada uma EMA II!
> 
> ...



Seria claramente um local melhor, longe de obstáculos geradores de turbulência e afastado o suficiente da ascensão do vento pela falésia, que no caso presente continua pelo declive do terreno e volta a ser aumentada pelo muro do recinto do farol. Bastava fazer um recinto nesse local mas com dupla vedação ou um recinto suficientemente largo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 16:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não é de todo um guia para como instalar uma estação.... nem em cima de relva está. E é considerada uma EMA II!



Efectivamente aquele piso é um óptimo reflector da radiação solar directa e indirecta, e certamente aquece sob o sol irradiando depois, enquanto que o muro branco mesmo perto do sensor de temperatura também não é correcto.


----------



## Nickname (26 Out 2022 às 10:31)

Hoje em Nelas encontrei esta estação, parece estar em total abandono, talvez fosse uma antiga estação do ipma, ou do instituto de estudos do vinho do Dão, que é onde estes terrenos se encontram:




Ao longe mais no alto até parece haver uma nova, talvez seja aí a actual do ipma




Localização:








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------

